# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Call for Ultra Serious Survivalists

## Bilbow

I would like to connect with a couple ultra serious survivalists to exchange personal ideas which go far being the basics of survival. Let's face it, what is put out there for the general public is fine for serious campers, but hardly prepare one for the total chaos America may soon be facing.

I am looking for a few that are already set up, as I have no time to talk about knives, water filters or guns. I need to bounce off some tactical survival ideas.

Thanks

----------


## Rick

Well, good luck with that.

----------


## Bilbow

Yeah I know. We seems to live in a day when nothing is going to happen and no one needs to be concerned. I even have folks that "guarantee" me that nothing is going to happen, and they aren't even politicians or preachers....lol.

----------


## sgtmcboom

I smell TROLL....... 2 Posts.....

Well anyway. 

Its hard to think very far without being there. Want to find true survivalists find some homeless people to hang out with. usually atleist here they have tents and already camp 24/7 some fish some use food stamps to get food. Some have very interesting ways of streaching what they have.

----------


## Crabapple Plum

Here's a clue.

Ultra serious survivalists keep their mouths shut, share only with their best bud of 20 years and most are not online.

Just saying/

----------


## JPGreco

Honestly, and this actually is a good point of suggestion for all of us if we were so lucky, the best people to talk to would be people who have gone through the closest thing to a international collapse.  Several eastern european countries that went through intense civil and foreign wars that basically left citizens to fend for themselves or even fight off or avoid marauding groups.  Many african nations and south american nations have gone through civil wars that left masses without any aid.

It would be interesting to hear some of the stories of survival from those individuals.

----------


## Sarge47

Hard core survivalists usually aren't on line as they think the Government is spying on them.  It's not that I don't think anything might happen, it probably will.  Usually it will take large amounts of money, and I'm so broke I can't even afford to "pay attention!"     :Turned:

----------


## Sarge47

Gotta admit that when I saw the thread title I was thinking it was another "Cattle Call" for a reality show.  Any way, good luck with that!       :Shifty:

----------


## Bilbow

As far as I know, there are no folks to talk to about a total national economic collapse as the one we are facing. Even Government overthrows are not even in the same boat.

I am no troll, but I suppose at the same time it would make no difference because I probably won't find anyone serious on here anyway.

Those who only have their "buddies" to rely on probably could care less about you and me, and if serious survivalists stay clear of the internet....what does that make us who are on here? Chopped liver? 

Serious survivalists have to even consider info being compromised and have to plan accordingly. All the more reason to be more of a serious survivalist.

I am still waiting to hear from someone who is serious.

----------


## Celticwarrior

Sadly, most of the people who have been through such crisis in sub-saharan Africa or various failed Central American regimes, or even disaster-stricken locales like Haiti and Sri Lanka, don't have a lot of people getting on line and chatting about their experiences. Most don't have computers or net access due to their remote locations or economic situations. However, I agree that their stories WOULD be invaluable, when speaking of large scale TEOTWAWKI disasters, civil wars or insurrections, and massive financial failures on a national scale. Especially those who lived through the collapse and hyperinflation crisis in Zimbabwe.

----------


## Sourdough

> As far as I know, there are no folks to talk to about a total national economic collapse as the one we are facing. Even Government overthrows are not even in the same boat.
> 
> I am no troll, but I suppose at the same time it would make no difference because I probably won't find anyone serious on here anyway.
> 
> Those who only have their "buddies" to rely on probably could care less about you and me, and if serious survivalists stay clear of the internet....what does that make us who are on here? Chopped liver? 
> 
> Serious survivalists have to even consider info being compromised and have to plan accordingly. All the more reason to be more of a serious survivalist.
> 
> I am still waiting to hear from someone who is serious.



I think Wareagle is serious, I am serious, others here are serious. Maybe one of the Moderators can find the thread started by either myself or SPUD about how to defend your compound..........Mountain Mike is serious........Suggest you look around here at old threads. This one is serious........http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Caching-Ideas

And another:   http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...rying+firearms

Ooooooops: I forgot about my friend Alaskan Survivalist if he ain't serious.......tell me what you want to talk about. Now "Blue'Tarp Amy" goes naked in the Alaskan Wilderness for weeks with no food, man up to that.

----------


## crashdive123

> As far as I know, there are no folks to talk to about a total national economic collapse as the one we are facing. Even Government overthrows are not even in the same boat.
> 
> I am no troll, but I suppose at the same time it would make no difference because I probably won't find anyone serious on here anyway.
> 
> Those who only have their "buddies" to rely on probably could care less about you and me, and if serious survivalists stay clear of the internet....what does that make us who are on here? Chopped liver? 
> 
> Serious survivalists have to even consider info being compromised and have to plan accordingly. All the more reason to be more of a serious survivalist.
> 
> I am still waiting to hear from someone who is serious.


There are plenty of resources for what you seek, you just have to find them.  Talk to survivors of Nazi concentration camps, those that went through the Great Depression, those that survived the Dust Bowl, survivors of former Soviet Bloc countries.

You say that you probably won't find anybody serious here.  I disagree.  There are many, many serious folks onboard, but not necessarily in the arena that you would like.  Did you read forum posts and topics before you signed up, or did you just see the word Survival in the title and assume the forum fit your mold?  We do have those that are concerned about economic issues, but I doubt that anybody that IS serious will respond to an anonymous first post saying let's hook up.

Read a bit and you will find out what this forum is about.

Thank you for your advice on what a survivalist should be and do.

If you want to hear from somebody that is serious, tell us about yourself.  Look at the intro section, read the sticky and do an intro.  No serious survivalist would compromise their opsec by "showing theirs without you showing yours".

----------


## hunter63

I don't know who you are.

I guess I would like to know a little more about ya before 'getting serious"......First date and all.

Like what is your first prority to prep for?....Do you have others to prep with?....or are you looking here?
Where are you planning on going? staying?, ...numbers?

Your play.

----------


## Bilbow

I sure hope there are serious folks on here because the times demand all of us to be very serious. I will email those who I feel may understand where I am coming from. You are welcome to email me as well, for the things I care to discuss wouldn't be appreciate on this forum.

----------


## Woodmaster750

I have been to survival schools put on by the military's I was in, and what I have gotten from them and this fine bunch here on this forum. YOU will not fined a better bunch to learn from.

----------


## Rick

Since you have email turned OFF in your profile it might be just a tad hard for anyone to contact you. 

Let's recap shall we. 

1. You come on here, insult everyone in your first post and imply that we are not serious about survival. That's not just my opinion. Go back and read some of the response. Others feel the same way. 
2. You ask folks to contact you and offer up no information that would allow them to determine if they even want to bother with you. 
3. Then you come back in your third post, insult everyone again by saying you "probably won't find anyone serious on here anyway".
4. Finally, you complain in your last post that you are still waiting to hear from someone "serious". We'll, I'm serious. If you had bothered to spend some time on your profile you would have noticed that you had "email from others turned off" so they couldn't contact you. Not very serious about being contacted are you? 

Lighten up my friend. There is probably more experience in combat and wilderness on this forum that has been forgotten than you could possibly learn. I know that's a true statement for me. There are many on here who's council I would seek if things were as serious as you feel they will be. So, if you are serious you'll spend some time looking through the threads.

----------


## Bilbow

> Since you have email turned OFF in your profile it might be just a tad hard for anyone to contact you. 
> 
> Let's recap shall we. 
> 
> 1. You come on here, insult everyone in your first post and imply that we are not serious about survival. That's not just my opinion. Go back and read some of the response. Others feel the same way. 
> 2. You ask folks to contact you and offer up no information that would allow them to determine if they even want to bother with you. 
> 3. Then you come back in your third post, insult everyone again by saying you "probably won't find anyone serious on here anyway".
> 4. Finally, you complain in your last post that you are still waiting to hear from someone "serious". We'll, I'm serious. If you had bothered to spend some time on your profile you would have noticed that you had "email from others turned off" so they couldn't contact you. Not very serious about being contacted are you? 
> 
> Lighten up my friend. There is probably more experience in combat and wilderness on this forum that has been forgotten than you could possibly learn. I know that's a true statement for me. There are many on here who's council I would seek if things were as serious as you feel they will be. So, if you are serious you'll spend some time looking through the threads.


Sorry Rick, I didn't know you had to enable emails. I'm a newbie, so please give me a break. I don't know who is serious and who isn't here. I was in the military too and none of what I learned there can prepare me for what I believe is coming...NONE OF IT.

Let me figure out how to turn on my email...

----------


## Rick

I'll give you all the breaks in the world. I'll even turn it on for you. I don't mind helping people. I just don't appreciate them talking down to everyone as if there is no experience or expertise on here. And thank you for your service.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I would like to connect with a couple ultra serious survivalists to exchange personal ideas which go far being the basics of survival. Let's face it, what is put out there for the general public is fine for serious campers, but hardly prepare one for the total chaos America may soon be facing.
> 
> I am looking for a few that are already set up, as I have no time to talk about knives, water filters or guns. I need to bounce off some tactical survival ideas.
> 
> Thanks


There are several forums out there that will meet your needs, but they are invitation only.  You get invited in when you show enough knowledge about equipment and tatics on other open forums to meet THEIR requirements.  You, apparently, do not have time for that, which is why you have not been invited.

Good luck with that.

----------


## sgtmcboom

yeah what Rick said
Btw Rick nice site tons of cool stuff on there

----------


## randyt

google ferfal, he has some interesting accounts. Also there is a serbian (if memory serves) that also talks about some first hand accounts. I'll try to scare up the serbs name.

----------


## Celticwarrior

Pretty sure that no one on open public forum, regardless of how 'serious' they are will be putting up posts on how to harden your site, create boobytraps and mankillers, or discuss things like homemade ordinance. It is one thing to know how to do all of that, and to talk about it amongst long-time friends and survival buddies, but to put it up on a public site is inviting a $#itstorm of epic proportions with dire legal ramifications. Imagine if one of the sites the Aurora shooter visited was a survival site such as this filled with plans on how to boobytrap and rig your home to kill would-be intruders? Can you imagine the kinds of legal problems that would cause for its members and owner?

----------


## balendor

> Pretty sure that no one on open public forum, regardless of how 'serious' they are will be putting up posts on how to harden your site, create boobytraps and mankillers, or discuss things like homemade ordinance. It is one thing to know how to do all of that, and to talk about it amongst long-time friends and survival buddies, but to put it up on a public site is inviting a $#itstorm of epic proportions with dire legal ramifications. Imagine if one of the sites the Aurora shooter visited was a survival site such as this filled with plans on how to boobytrap and rig your home to kill would-be intruders? Can you imagine the kinds of legal problems that would cause for its members and owner?


I have to agree whole heartily with this statement there is no reason to invite trouble

----------


## Sarge47

> I have to agree whole heartily with this statement there is no reason to invite trouble


Not to mention that the US Government monitors this site religiously!  They probably now have a whole file on you.  Just sayin'.  I was going to get into "hard core survival-ism" but all of my preps got lost in a canoe accident!  Word of advice, never put everything you own in a canoe and try to shoot Horseshoe Falls in Toronto...bad idea!       :Creepy:

----------


## Celticwarrior

> Not to mention that the US Government monitors this site religiously!  They probably now have a whole file on you.  Just sayin'.  I was going to get into "hard core survival-ism" but all of my preps got lost in a canoe accident!  Word of advice, never put everything you own in a canoe and try to shoot Horseshoe Falls in Toronto...bad idea!


Sadly, the same thing happened to my entire armory during a fishing boat accident on Lake Superior, as my friends here from the other site can attest. One has to wonder why I would bring all my guns and ammo to go pike fishing, but I can only say it seemed like a good thing to do at the time.

----------


## hunter63

It called the TCA in these parts.....it when the earth plates shift causing a turbulence and suck down canoes and boats all over the country....
Happens in Canada too.....?

----------


## Sarge47

> It called the TCA in these parts.....it when the earth plates shift causing a turbulence and suck down canoes and boats all over the country....
> Happens in Canada too.....?


I think that I had the wrong kind of canoe, I had the "round bottom" type.  I now believe that if I had one of those with the 2" centerboard Me and my 3000 pounds of gear would have made it.  Unfortunately I also drowned so I can't re-try it!      :Death:

----------


## wtrfwlr

I didn't respond because I don't prep. I never have. I spend all of my time and money finding lost puppies for children.

----------


## crashdive123

> I sure hope there are serious folks on here because the times demand all of us to be very serious. I will email those who I feel may understand where I am coming from. You are welcome to email me as well, for the things I care to discuss wouldn't be appreciate on this forum.


Please do not do that.  If you start contacting members in the manner that you describe it will be treated as SPAM.  If the things you want to discuss are illegal, involve politics, or religion - you are right - they will not be appreciated on this forum.  If that is all you came to discuss, you may be in the wrong place, which is sad - you may be able to learn a lot here.  

If you want to get to know people, join in the conversations.  You will quickly find out who is serious, and so will we.

----------


## randyt

The Serbs name is selco. I'm sure a google search will bring up something.

----------


## Geek

Personally I think this whole prepping thing is far to serious.  It can be a real downer.  I much prefer people with a sense of humor who can maintain a bit of perspective.  Something might hit the fan.  Then again it might not.  I'd like to enjoy life either way.

----------


## Rick

I am well prepared and I laugh in the face of adversity! Ha! Ha!

(How's that, Geek? I combined prepping and humor!)

----------


## hunter63

Lawn chair and brewskies on 12/21/2012.....Then wake up LeRoy......he ain't never seen TEOTWAWKI
Could be a once in life time experiance

----------


## gryffynklm

> I would like to connect with a couple ultra serious survivalists to exchange personal ideas which go far being the basics of survival. Let's face it, what is put out there for the general public is fine for serious campers, but hardly prepare one for the total chaos America may soon be facing.
> 
> I am looking for a few that are already set up, as I have no time to talk about knives, water filters or guns. I need to bounce off some tactical survival ideas.
> 
> Thanks


Dear Mr Baggins, 

Sorry I'm late to the show. Serious Survivalists. Is vague and is defined by every individual that reads the post based on their interpretation. I wish I could offer something but I am not serious and some what fictional. 

Gandolph The lesser known Wizzerd

----------


## Bilbow

So then Wizards and the world of men. We shall keep silent about what we are not to talk about. We shall all gladly march to Armageddon without a twitch. 

What is left to say when we know we can’t afford to trust anyone? 
What is left to fight for when we have already given up?
Can someone tell me again why I fought for this country?

It seems to me that the Government has never been the problem, but those who stood by until there was nothing  left to trust in.

----------


## Sparky93

I consider myself a serious survivalist.... I try very hard every day not to die....

----------


## gryffynklm

Bilbow, Thanks for you're service.

----------


## Sarge47

> So then Wizards and the world of men. We shall keep silent about what we are not to talk about. We shall all gladly march to Armageddon without a twitch. 
> 
> What is left to say when we know we can’t afford to trust anyone? 
> What is left to fight for when we have already given up?
> Can someone tell me again why I fought for this country?
> 
> It seems to me that the Government has never been the problem, but those who stood by until there was nothing  left to trust in.



...now where'd I put that violin?      :Confused1:   Trust is earned dude, I don't trust anybody that I don't know anything about.  Deal with it!     :Creepy: 

"_It seems to me that the Government has never been the problem,"  This is a joke, right?   _  :Confused1:

----------


## Sarge47

I think I just figured out part of the problem, some come on here thinking that it's all going to be "on their terms!"  They don't have to tell us anything about their selves, They can thumb their noses at the forum rules, and they can diss the membership on here when we just don't fall all over ourselves to respond to their demands!  News flash!  It don't work that way!  I wouldn't treat anybody else that way, so I don't expect to be treated like that by anybody else.  Homey don't play that!     :Cool2:

----------


## Batch

> Personally I think this whole prepping thing is far to serious.  It can be a real downer.  I much prefer people with a sense of humor who can maintain a bit of perspective.  Something might hit the fan.  Then again it might not.  I'd like to enjoy life either way.



That should be "TOO" seriously.  :Innocent:

----------


## Bilbow

I honestly put this post on to be able to connect with at least one person about some survival ideas. Survival of a law abiding citizen who just cares to stay free and care for family and friends. But I see that I was a fool for thinking any such thing is possible here, as folks are into just another click here that you have to belong to. Are we not all on the same sinking boat? 
No wonder America has no hope left.
I don’t advocate shooting others just because you didn’t plan ahead sufficiently. We create our own battle fields and we will die on those fields just as those who prepared not. We loose either way. Why? Because we did it to save ourselves, when victory is only found in saving others.

Seems to me that we all drank her wine and slept in her bed and maybe even cared for her. And yet now she is the whore and we are conveniently the “victims”. Who is innocent but the children? 
Those who think of themselves as “serious” better think ten times as hard, for chaos doesn’t consider anyone a victim, and neither does eternity.

----------


## hunter63

I guess I would have to question the Why.... of "contacting at least one serious person", no friends/family/partners in your area?
Oh ya I thinking that most of us will be just fine, so..... Good luck with that.

----------


## Rick

Enough was enough. I've never seen anyone whine and complain so much. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Crabapple Plum

Poorly executed FOG tactics on his part.  I'm sure he'll find a group of individuals who will enthusiastically give up their Magic Beans.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, well, when the PM's started comming in (any one else get one or two?)......later for you,..... was waiting for the, What's your address?

----------


## Sourdough

Rick, roughly where on the planet was Bilbow's IP located.........????

----------


## JPGreco

so I wasn't supposed to give him my CC#?

----------


## Sarge47

> Rick, roughly where on the planet was Bilbow's IP located.........????


The West side of Missouri.     :Yawnb:

----------


## Rick

If new members are PM'ing you like this just let a mod know. Had I known he was doing that he would have been gone sooner.

----------


## Sarge47

Probably should have done this sooner, but we give everybody a chance to do things right...say goodbye dil...er...uh...bilbow!       :Nod:

----------


## Rick

SD - It's hard to determine where he actually is. He is coming in dial up and using dynamic IPs. His server is in Bloomfield, Mo, which is almost in the bootheel. Since he's dial up it's likely he is in the immediate vicinity but he could be dialing in from anywhere. A dig through some of Level 3's stuff would pinpoint him easily but I'm not interested in him enough to want to dig that deep.

----------


## Sourdough

Thanks...............(That should put him mid way between "Bat'Cat" & "Spud")

----------


## hunter63

rick, send you copies....FWIW....Yeah Homey don't play that, here either.

----------


## Celticwarrior

I'm always amused at how some people think that going onto the internet, finding a 'survival oriented' group, and asking for (or DEMANDING) a response about a subject like "Serious" prepping for some unknown disaster or government insurrection is just going to get them a flood of positive replies. There are people who spend their lives putting together preps for such things, arming themselves to the teeth and building every kooky gadget and deadly munition they can find in the Anarchists Cookbook and Poor Man's James Bond guides, but I can't imagine ONE of them wanting to discuss it openly with some guy they just met over the 'Net. Even if you thought they were on the up and up, and not some government shill looking for folks to bust with illegal items, why would you tell some jerkweed who hasn't even given a proper introduction information about your plans and preparations? Wouldn't that completely negate your OpSec and render all your hard-laid plans useless? Better that people just believe you have a good hunting rifle and know how to use it, than to tell them all about the minefield you laid out in the backyard and the improvised grenades you have ready to drop out of the soffet vents onto potential intruders. Guys like Bilbow aren't looking tp share information anyway. They are either looking to brag about all the 'cool' things they have done to secure their property, or they are looking for you to tell them how to do it so they don't have to put in the work.

----------


## Rick

Mines and grenades were in the canoe, too. You'd really think the military would want some of that stuff to float but noooooooo. And thanks for telling everyone about the soffit vents. Now I have to figure something else out.

----------


## Crabapple Plum

He deployed FOG (Fear, Obligation, Guilt) too soon to be an experienced agent.

My take is a lazy predator trolling for easy marks.  Why spend your own time and money if you can manipulate info from others then take their stuff?

Whatever his agenda, he sucks at it.

----------


## JPGreco

You guys who scuttled your canoes are smart... at least you know where you cache is... hehe

Also, I stopped taking him serious when he said that the economic collapse we are going to face is different from anything that has happened.  Sorry, but it all boils down into only a few outcomes.

----------


## Celticwarrior

Agreed. No matter how bad things get here, I can't imagine it being WORSE by very much than the hyperinflation states that faced Weimar Germany prior to WW2, or modern Zimbabwe when it cost MILLIONS in paper currency to buy a loaf of bread. If we ever get to that point, saying it might be worse would be like saying you are burning in a lava pit, but it could be worse: you could be doused in gasoline! Not much difference there.

----------


## Sarge47

It is with a heavy heart that we must view the passing of dil...er...uh...BIL-bow!  For he was the guru of "Survivalism!"  Yea, he was the all-knowing of what was needed!  He walked on water where the rest of us would but drown!  We were but dog dung under his holy sandals!  He was holy above all rules and customs of ANY forum!  How do I know this?  Why, he told me so himself!      :Whistling:   :Sneaky2:   :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

Scuttled...scuttled, what you talkin' bout, willis,..... weren't no scuttled,..... it was a bone a fida tectonic plate shift the caused the massive wave that sent the beloved craft to the deep, and yeah,... pretty deep,.....Them plates shfiting around so much it's even hard to stand up, especially in the wee hours at bar closing time......yeah that's the ticket,...twernt no scuttling going on, honest....

----------


## Sarge47

We can SCUTTLE?  Now you tell me!     :W00t:

----------


## Sourdough

Sadly I foolishly but all of my firearms and supplies in the remote wilderness, and was then hit with "Old'timer" memory issues. However I swear last week I seen a Grizzly Bear packing an AR-15 and eating mountain house meals.

----------


## Seniorman

Boys and Girls, if you don't have a case of Snickers and a case of Scotch (the good single malt stuff) stashed away, you just ain't really really really serious!   :Shifty: 

S.M.

----------


## Sarge47

> Sadly I foolishly but all of my firearms and supplies in the remote wilderness, and was then hit with "Old'timer" memory issues. However I swear last week I seen a Grizzly Bear packing an AR-15 and eating mountain house meals.


And was he packing a brand new shiny Survival Kit?       :Whistling:   :Creepy:

----------


## oldtrap59

Kind of a insulting feller wasn't he? Needs to learn some manners before coming into a group such as this. I'm betting that he may not find alot of sites as gentle on him as this one was.

OT

----------


## Celticwarrior

I wonder? Do bears and such carry 72 hour kits in case they have to bug out of the woods TO the cities? Y'know, like bags of Cheetos, a McDonalds Arch Card, jiggler keys to steal a car, etc?

----------


## Sarge47

> I wonder? Do bears and such carry 72 hour kits in case they have to bug out of the woods TO the cities? Y'know, like bags of Cheetos, a McDonalds Arch Card, jiggler keys to steal a car, etc?


...do they poop in the woods?      :Creepy:

----------


## Celticwarrior

I've heard some of them might be pope!

----------


## Winter

Ahhh, I missed this guy.

I'm sooper serial 'bout sirvivel!

----------


## Crabapple Plum

I KNEW Sourdough's Grizzlies were his trained Security Detail!

Not all bears poop in the woods.   My mom's bears poop on her stoop.  They get right up against the door so when she opens it, bear poop spills onto the entryway floor.  

Stupid Black Bears!

----------


## Celticwarrior

If they could light it on fire, it would be even funnier. LOL

----------


## LowKey

Don't give old Smokey any ideas.

----------


## Crabapple Plum

Thankfully stupid black bears aren't smart like Sourdough's Grizzlies. They haven't discovered the superpowers of their methane or how to light it.

Once in awhile my Dad will catch one of the bears coming onto the porch.  He waits until it's very vulnerable, yanks the door open, bellows and cusses like a Grizz while kicking it in the butt.

Who needs TV?

----------


## Desert Rat!

Oh crap he's gone before I could have a SERIOUS! conversation with him, oh well maybe next troll.

----------


## Rick

Don't worry, DR, there will be one along any minute now. We haven't had an "I'm going to the woods with just a knife" guy in about two days. We're in a drought for sure.

----------


## kyratshooter

Yea, but someone revived the year old and eternal "which three guns" thread in the G&A section so you can go play there for a while.

Next thing you know someone will chime in and tell us how mean we are and how we should be kind to the newbies!  

All he wanted was a little help, and a list of our gear, guns, addresses and any serious "tatics" we might know right off the top of our minds.  

One of the simple minded looking for a group of "like minded".

Hey moderators, when you get banned can you still open the forum and read content?????

----------


## crashdive123

> Hey moderators, when you get banned can you still open the forum and read content?????


Yes you can.  You don't even need to log on to do that.

----------


## wholsomback

Well no offence to those who have served(thank you),as I did. If you didn't learn anything from your military experience I feel you got cheated,or just didn't pay attention.

We don't know you from Adam and to just start beating a drum when you first come on,well,don't expect much.

Chill,the world will keep going after TSHTF and we will all have our moments.Panic is your enemy and is the first thing to rob you and yours of there life.

This site has everything you could ask of a forum and I am glad to be a member,they are completly honest and do try to help everyone.

And as Rick said there is more forgotten knowledge on this site than you could ever soak up.It does help to read a little before you flame up the world.

Have a great day.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Mines and grenades were in the canoe, too. You'd really think the military would want some of that stuff to float but noooooooo. And thanks for telling everyone about the soffit vents. Now I have to figure something else out.


So were mine. Plus everything else got washed away or ruined when my bunker flooded.

----------


## hunter63

> So were mine. Plus everything else got washed away or ruined when my bunker flooded.


No, no, not bunker and compound, its "cute little grammas log cabin with picket fence in my homestead"......You know?....LOL

----------


## Rick

Calm down. It was just a spelling error. He meant Buick. 

When no one around you agrees with you...when you have to go on the internet to search out someone that agrees with you and still don't find them....maybe you should rethink your position. Maybe, and this is just a shot in the dark, maybe you are wrong. Maybe your line of thinking is to weird for even the weird radicals. Maybe.

----------


## jhnnymwr75

I am glad I kept out of this one. Canoes, Bears, Survivalist, oh my!

----------


## gryffynklm

Are We to just take for granted Mr. Baggins is really a Sirius  Survival  hobbit? 
Are we expected to not only answer his questions but also guess what they actually were? 
Are going to just give our tactical secrets, publicly tell every one on a publicly viewed forum? 

I got the same feeling you get when you receive one of those "YOU MAY HAVE WON!!!!!" or You too can make thousands in just one week.   

Eehh! why?

----------


## Celticwarrior

> Are We to just take for granted Mr. Baggins is really a Sirius  Survival  hobbit? 
> Are we expected to not only answer his questions but also guess what they actually were? 
> Are going to just give our tactical secrets, publicly tell every one on a publicly viewed forum? 
> 
> I got the same feeling you get when you receive one of those "YOU MAY HAVE WON!!!!!" or You too can make thousands in just one week.   
> 
> Eehh! why?


Indeed, sir. Why, it seems to be _shire_ lunacy. LOL

----------


## Crabapple Plum

> I am glad I kept out of this one. Canoes, Bears, Survivalist, oh my!


It's a typical day in the neighborhood.

----------


## farmerjane

Well, it did not take very long reading on this forum what a "Troll" was.  In the previous "can we talk seriously about...." I wondered what you all were talking about.  I guess the old saying "sit back and watch long enough and you'll learn" has once again proven to be true.  I am sure you long timers on here do get tired of being asked questions like you are a all a walking encylocpedia.

----------


## kyratshooter

And now FarmerJane, you see how the statement "one of our agents infiltrated this groups internet organization and have been tracking their operation for some time" gets its start.

There are a few forums where this guy would have gotten major response and full cooperation, he just hit a crew that has been around the block a time or two.

I am sure they get very bored with our group.  Only thing that ever happens areound here is an occasional canoe wreck!

----------


## gryffynklm

> I am sure you long timers on here do get tired of being asked questions like you are a all a walking encylocpedia.


Jane, most of the long timers are here to both learn and gladly share from knowledge and experience. When a question like this one is stated in such a vague manner there will never be a simple answer. A simple introduction would have helped him. The attitude he took was was not conducive to discussion. Lets face it if I were to ask a question and got little or no response and started talking trash about the forum I would find my self un-welcome. He got what he expected. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is don't avoid a question that may seem simple or silly. An introduction like the one you gave, gives us guidance when a question is asked. It also lends credibility when you post. By the way Welcome. 

If this guy had done an intro and a search he may have been taken more seriously and realized how we would respond, he isn't the first or the last to pop a first post like this and get poked fun at.

----------


## Sarge47

> Well, it did not take very long reading on this forum what a "Troll" was.  In the previous "can we talk seriously about...." I wondered what you all were talking about.  I guess the old saying "sit back and watch long enough and you'll learn" has once again proven to be true.  I am sure you long timers on here do get tired of being asked questions like you are a all a walking encylocpedia.


Nah!  We like to brag!  However, nobody is going to get very far without showing a certain amount of respect.  You get respect by 1st giving respect!  Also we can't give good information without a certain amount of data!  

Imagine someone trying to find out what's wrong with their car over the phone and the conversation goes something like this:

MECHANIC(on phone):  "Bill's Garage, how may I help you?"

VOICE ON PHONE:   "Yes, I need to get my car fixed.  Can you tell me what's wrong with it?"

MECHANIC:  "Perhaps, what make and model is your car?"

VOICE:  "Never mind that, just tell me what's wrong with it."

MECHANIC:  Well...uh...what seems to be the problem?"

VOICE:  "Listen pal, I don't have time to tell you my life story, just tell me what's wrong with it!"

MECHANIC:  Well I'd like to but I'm going to need a certain amount of information 1st.

VOICE:  "I'm NOT going to tell you everything about me and you have no right to ask"  (loud click)  Hello?  Hello?

Doesn't seem to make any sense, does it?     :Confused1:

----------


## finallyME

> I didn't respond because I don't prep. I never have. I spend all of my time and money finding lost puppies for children.


I used to prep.  But then I had this crazy idea to take a canoe trip with all my preps, including my guns.  I was trying to show celticwarrior that he was a moron and that you really can do it without losing all your stuff.  But, he was right, and I lost all my stuff at the bottom of the lake.  Should have listened.  I have learned my lesson, and now when I find a lost child in the store, I give them a cup of coffee and a kitten.

----------


## kyratshooter

That is a very good comparison Sarge.

What really disturbed me with this one was that he was hinting toward needing specific knowledge, not of gear, not of skills, but of something he was refering too as "tatics".

Was he speaking of investment strategy?
Was he refering to stockpiling?
Was he asking about hardening a location?
Was he trying to establish a network of secure locations for legitimate fall back positions to a final BOL?
Was he looking for an underground resistance movement?

In his attempt to make us prove we know something worth his attention he refused to acknowledge what his focus of attention really was.  It seems he simply wanted us to "puke information" about anything and everything until we finally hit what he was after.  At that point it would have been WE who brought up the subject and not him.  

I am sure contacts on our PM system would have instantly progressed to requests for e-mail adderesses and more.  This was a phishing expidition.

It is also why most of us use cover names on the computer instead of our real monikers.  I have run into some sites that want your real name lately!  Other than the moderators, You get my real name when we meet FTF, at a camp, over coffee or after several legitimate PM conversations not involving overthrow of the government.

----------


## wtrfwlr

I tried his same approach Saturday night. Where you just walk in and ask for the best of the best and nothing less. You know, I think he called it "Ultra Serious". Anyway, I called a really high end nightclub Saturday night and asked for the "Hottest, Richest. Most Talented available woman in the place to please come on over to my house. I said to just tell her I was awesome and that I was ready to get married. Nobody ever knocked on my door so I guess they must not have had what I was looking for there....what a crappy nightclub huh?

I think I'll just try some other places this weekend and see if I can't just have some hotties give me their phone numbers and I'll just have to go to all the trouble of sorting through them myself. Dang! Why should it be so hard to just find an "Ultra Hot" wife? I just don't understand what this world has come too? Geez.....

----------


## hunter63

Just saying..........Doesn't apply to me of course.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh9ZZgDqzAg

----------


## hunter63

So none of the rest of you got a PM?.....Hummmmm....do i have a big "S" on my forehead?

----------


## wtrfwlr

> So none of the rest of you got a PM?.....Hummmmm....do i have a big "S" on my forehead?


The "S" is for Serious right? That's just what he was a lookin fer! :Thumbup1:

----------


## Sarge47

> So none of the rest of you got a PM?.....Hummmmm....do i have a big "S" on my forehead?


No PM, not even an acknowledgement.  I think this guy was either a government spook or a former member trying to stir up some poop!  I tend to believe the 2nd as I figure the training a GS would receive would enable the guy to infiltrate better.  He would have had a "cover story" for an intro and would have been nice as can be!    If he was indeed a spook, then it was amateur night!     :Creepy:

----------


## Sarge47

> The "S" is for Serious right? That's just what he was a lookin fer!


It wasn't on his forehead either!       :Creepy:

----------


## kyratshooter

> No PM, not even an acknowledgement.  I think this guy was either a government spook or a former member trying to stir up some poop!  I tend to believe the 2nd as I figure the training a GS would receive would enable the guy to infiltrate better.  He would have had a "cover story" for an intro and would have been nice as can be!    If he was indeed a spook, then it was amateur night!


Most of their receint work (like the bridge in Cleavland) has been less than stellar and they seem to miss the real "serious" threats.  The "Arora shooter" seems to have done most of his ordering and a lot of communication over the internet and he never seems to have raised an eyebrow.  If there were a lot of close monitoring going on then someone wanted that incident to happen, feeding information and supply sources.  If they were all over the internet filtering key words and phrases, monitoring ordering and shipments and tracking credit card purchases they should have picked up on that guy immidiately.

It leads one to think that either they are into everything, instigating actions they wish to happen, or doing nothing.

Your guess is as good as mine.

But it is not just the internet I have a litle op-sec hesitation over.  I have met some real pushy folks at the local range, wanting to know too much about you immidiately and claiming they are ready for the comming revolution as soon as they shake your hand.

The world is full of strange peiople and many of them come here.  You want to observe some real freaks jump over to survivalboards!  Some of those guys are looneytunes!  They have a list of all weapons and full preps in their signatures.  Everything but their SSI# and home address.  I even saw one post where a guy was showing his BOV in the driveway with his adress on the mailbox and the street sign above the car and his liscense plate showing.  His city was in his signature along with a list of 25-30 firearms.

----------


## Rick

Somewhere in an underground bunker there is a federal agent typing as we speak. 

"Doing nothing, huh," he mutters to himself. "I show you nothing." (typing furiously)

"Bank accounts....gone." (more typing) "Drivers license....suspended!" (more typing) "Warrant for arrest...no, no. Scratch that. Armed and dangerous. Shoot on sight. Yeah, that's better." (leans back in chair). "I'll show you nothing. Muhahahahahahahaha".

----------


## Sarge47

> Somewhere in an underground bunker there is a federal agent typing as we speak. 
> 
> "Doing nothing, huh," he mutters to himself. "I show you nothing." (typing furiously)
> 
> "Bank accounts....gone." (more typing) "Drivers license....suspended!" (more typing) "Warrant for arrest...no, no. Scratch that. Armed and dangerous. Shoot on sight. Yeah, that's better." (leans back in chair). "I'll show you nothing. Muhahahahahahahaha".


Yeah, I'm just glad that I wasn't the mod that banned him!   Muhahahahahahahaha!       :Creepy:

----------


## hunter63

Yeah well, I'm tired of all this......There's a shiny nickle.....

----------


## Rick

As I said earlier...I'm prepped and I laugh at the face of adversity. (the canoe really did capsize with all my guns and ammo. Really).

----------


## BENESSE

> The world is full of strange peiople and many of them come here.  You want to observe some real freaks jump over to survivalboards!  Some of those guys are looneytunes!  They have a list of all weapons and full preps in their signatures.  Everything but their SSI# and home address.  I even saw one post where a guy was showing his BOV in the driveway with his adress on the mailbox and the street sign above the car and his liscense plate showing.  His city was in his signature along with a list of 25-30 firearms.


I am as afraid of people like that as I am of the criminal element. Doing without in a crisis would be a relative walk in the park compared to having to deal with sociopaths and psychopaths.

----------


## Sourdough

Moderators........one thing that would be helpful (at least to me) is when a newbie thread starts to go sideways and looking suspicious, if you could post their IP location. Best if you could form it as a question: "So I see your IP is ???, do you live downtown....."

----------


## Rick

Some folks, whether newbie or long time member, just don't want their information compromised. If you come on here as a troll and get banned I don't care you pretty much deserve what you get but I wouldn't do that for anyone that appears to want to stay or hasn't yet been banned. Anymore than I would share your IP with anyone else. A generic area such as southeast Missouri might be doable. 

Just out of curiosity, when you crashed one of those J-3s or cubbies in the bush were you a. a survivor, b. a serious survivor or c. an ultra serious survivor?

----------


## Wildthang

So you guys banned the serious survivalist. Maaaan that guy was serious and probably the only serious person on here. Now he is probably our enemy and we are all doomed :Scared:

----------


## Durtyoleman

I needed the laughs, I was gettin' way "too seriously".

D.O.M.

----------


## jhnnymwr75

Hmmm, well as far as prepping under the eyes of a ultra serious survivor I have not started there for i'm a goner besides I have started to acquire the knowledge to do so. Maybe one day i'll step into the prepping waters, just hopefully not in Bilbo's neck of the woods, or in a Canoe....  :Clown:

----------


## kyratshooter

> Somewhere in an underground bunker there is a federal agent typing as we speak. 
> 
> "Doing nothing, huh," he mutters to himself. "I show you nothing." (typing furiously)
> 
> "Bank accounts....gone." (more typing) "Drivers license....suspended!" (more typing) "Warrant for arrest...no, no. Scratch that. Armed and dangerous. Shoot on sight. Yeah, that's better." (leans back in chair). "I'll show you nothing. Muhahahahahahahaha".


I had an x-wife that did all that and there was no internet back then!!!

You would be amazed at the tsunami a few phone calls from an irate woman can create.


All in all I think the most important givaway was what Sarge said.  IP was from western Mossouri.

NO ONE IS FROM WESTERN MISSOURI!!!

----------


## BENESSE

Barks, low growls and running along the fence continues long after the prey is gone.  :Wink:

----------


## NightShade

> Barks, low growls and running along the fence continues long after the prey is gone.


Hahahaha... That there Mrs. B, made me laugh out loud!!

----------


## Rick

We should probably take a show of hands just to see how many Ultra Serious Survivors there are on here. No, wait. That won't work 'cause we haven't defined a U.S.S yet. But it's for sure at the top of the list. I suppose we should also have a scale of Seriousness. That way everyone has a common understanding as to where they are. I'll get the ball rolling. 

At the bottom of the list and the least prepared will be the *Almost Serious Survivor*. If you are an A.S.S. then chances are you haven't been paying attention and you probably aren't going to survive the first round of SHTF. If you do it will just be luck or you've managed to acquire some survivor's trust. If you *Know Individual Survivor's Secrets* then you are a K.I.S.S. A.S.S. and the worst of the worst. 

Now you might be one of those folks that have decided that you could probably *Work In Some Planning* along the way. That's still not a very serious planner but being an A.S.S. W.I.P.E. is a step ahead of your regular A.S.S. since they are behind everyone. 

Perhaps you *Have All U can Locate*. Well, you're not looking very hard. But If you H.A.U.L. A.S.S. at least you're doing something. 

Let's assume you've actually gathered up some things and you are still actively trying to stock up. First, congratulations. That's really good but... You're *Not Up To Serious* yet. That makes you N.U.T.S. You know it in your heart and all of your family knows it. You're trying. That's the main thing. 

Now, if you have one room stacked from floor to ceiling with every conceivable item that could be jammed in there. Now you're serious. Everyone that comes in and sees that rooms knows you're serious. You are *Fully Optimized On Location*. That's serious stuff. Everyone is jealous because they only call you a F.O.O.L behind your back. Don't let it bother you. 

Finally, if you are an Ultra Serious Survivor your home is battled hardened. You have at least three fall back locations with cached supplies. You are always *Coniving* and dreaming up new and inventive ways to stay safe. Being a C.U.S.S. is actually the pinnacle of what it's all about. 

So ask yourself. Are you an A.S.S. or worse a K.I.S.S. A.S.S? Then no one is going to help you. You can count on that. Even if you are an A.S.S. W.I.P.E. those who have actually thought ahead are going to turn a deaf ear to your pleas. Now, If you H.A.U.L. A.S.S. then folks will start to pay attention. At least they will know you are trying. Once you start gathering supplies then everyone one will know you're N.U.T.S. It will be obvious. Once you've invested thousands in MRE's and assault weapons then family, friends and neighbors will refer to you as a F.O.O.L. You'll know you've almost made it then. When the SHTF and all those A.S.S.s and A.S.S. W.I.P.E.s are begging you for food and water and saying things like, "Help us out you old C.U.S.S.". Then you'll know you at the top of your game. 

So where are you?

----------


## Sarge47

> We should probably take a show of hands just to see how many Ultra Serious Survivors there are on here. No, wait. That won't work 'cause we haven't defined a U.S.S yet. But it's for sure at the top of the list. I suppose we should also have a scale of Seriousness. That way everyone has a common understanding as to where they are. I'll get the ball rolling. 
> 
> At the bottom of the list and the least prepared will be the *Almost Serious Survivor*. If you are an A.S.S. then chances are you haven't been paying attention and you probably aren't going to survive the first round of SHTF. If you do it will just be luck or you've managed to acquire some survivor's trust. If you *Know Individual Survivor's Secrets* then you are a K.I.S.S. A.S.S. and the worst of the worst. 
> 
> Now you might be one of those folks that have decided that you could probably *Work In Some Planning* along the way. That's still not a very serious planner but being an A.S.S. W.I.P.E. is a step ahead of your regular A.S.S. since they are behind everyone. 
> 
> Perhaps you *Have All U can Locate*. Well, you're not looking very hard. But If you H.A.U.L. A.S.S. at least you're doing something. 
> 
> Let's assume you've actually gathered up some things and you are still actively trying to stock up. First, congratulations. That's really good but... You're *Not Up To Serious* yet. That makes you N.U.T.S. You know it in your heart and all of your family knows it. You're trying. That's the main thing. 
> ...


You've definitely got too much time on your hands dude!        :Clown:

----------


## Sarge47

Lest not forget that you may be an unprepared person trying to horn in on what others may leave behind, that would make you an _Almost Serious Survivor Helping Others Leave Everything!_  That would make you an A.S.S.H.O.L.E.!     :Creepy:   :Whistling:

----------


## randyt

where do F.A.R.T.S. play into all this?

----------


## kyratshooter

> Barks, low growls and running along the fence continues long after the prey is gone.



It is 95 outside and we are old, retired and bored.  Old men used to go down to the courthouse and sit around talking politics (that was very boring since everyone was a Democrat), whittling and chewing tobacco.  We have the internet.

----------


## Celticwarrior

I am not a Serious Survivor per se, but I believe I might be Serious Survivor Adjacent.

----------


## hunter63

Oh..... my head hurts, this is too hard for me.....I still learning LOL, and WTF.....So LOL and WTF.

----------


## BENESSE

> It is 95 outside and we are old, retired and bored.  Old men used to go down to the courthouse and sit around talking politics (that was very boring since everyone was a Democrat), whittling and chewing tobacco.  We have the internet.


This is my favorite part. Someone gets banned but the thread goes on. Can't just walk away after you get your blood pressure up...still some unfinished bidness that needs to be starightened out.
It does remind me of every dog I ever loved.

----------


## jhnnymwr75

> We should probably take a show of hands just to see how many Ultra Serious Survivors there are on here. No, wait. That won't work 'cause we haven't defined a U.S.S yet. But it's for sure at the top of the list. I suppose we should also have a scale of Seriousness. That way everyone has a common understanding as to where they are. I'll get the ball rolling. 
> 
> At the bottom of the list and the least prepared will be the *Almost Serious Survivor*. If you are an A.S.S. then chances are you haven't been paying attention and you probably aren't going to survive the first round of SHTF. If you do it will just be luck or you've managed to acquire some survivor's trust. If you *Know Individual Survivor's Secrets* then you are a K.I.S.S. A.S.S. and the worst of the worst. 
> 
> Now you might be one of those folks that have decided that you could probably *Work In Some Planning* along the way. That's still not a very serious planner but being an A.S.S. W.I.P.E. is a step ahead of your regular A.S.S. since they are behind everyone. 
> 
> Perhaps you *Have All U can Locate*. Well, you're not looking very hard. But If you H.A.U.L. A.S.S. at least you're doing something. 
> 
> Let's assume you've actually gathered up some things and you are still actively trying to stock up. First, congratulations. That's really good but... You're *Not Up To Serious* yet. That makes you N.U.T.S. You know it in your heart and all of your family knows it. You're trying. That's the main thing. 
> ...


That right there, made my day. Thank you!

----------


## jhnnymwr75

Another thread jack haha, another day in the life.

----------


## jhnnymwr75

> where do F.A.R.T.S. play into all this?


*F*unctional, *A*wake, and *R*eady *B*o *S*urvive possibly?

----------


## Rick

(Deep Bow) that's what it's all about. 

Oh, come on B. Don't tell me you've never walked around the apartment talkin' to yourself about one idiot or another. It's NYC, I would think you could just point and pick one out. (You can do it here, too, sadly).

I think if the S ever HTF I'll be a Court Jester. I kinda like those pointy shoes and hats with bells. At least with the bells I won't surprise any bears.

----------


## crashdive123

> *F*unctional, *A*wake, and *R*eady *B*o *S*urvive possibly?


http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-a-F-A-R-T-Day!!

----------


## BENESSE

> (Deep Bow) that's what it's all about. 
> 
> *Oh, come on B. Don't tell me you've never walked around the apartment talkin' to yourself about one idiot or another. It's NYC, I would think you could just point and pick one out.* (You can do it here, too, sadly).
> 
> I think if the S ever HTF I'll be a Court Jester. I kinda like those pointy shoes and hats with bells. At least with the bells I won't surprise any bears.


I do it all the time, even when I'm outside. That way I blend better. Why, I still have not so private musings about $hit that happened 20 years ago. Mr. B can lip sync every one of them.

----------


## wholsomback

144811259702139_large.jpg

Well this is for those who dare to be ubertastic.

Sorry but I gotta go to the beach and play survival with my fly rod and catch some Reds.See ya'll in a few days.

----------


## Rick

Psssst. Wholsomback...check post 43.

----------


## oldtrap59

Someone commented the other day that the forum needed a little fire. Seems this character bilbow started one. Sometimes it doesn't take much I guess. :>)

OT

----------


## 1stimestar

> ...now where'd I put that violin?       Trust is earned dude, I don't trust anybody that I don't know anything about.  Deal with it!    
> 
> "_It seems to me that the Government has never been the problem,"  This is a joke, right?   _


Oops sorry Sarge.  I hid it.  You can drag it out though as it seems to be really needed right now, and my fingers hurt tonight anyways.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Wildthang

This thread has made me realize that we all need to be more serious. We will all threadjack and joke our way into history when SHTF while all of those serious dudes fight to survive. Heck maybe that isn't so bad after all :Confused:

----------


## BENESSE

> This thread has made me realize that we all need to be more serious. *We will all threadjack and joke our way into history when SHTF* while all of those serious dudes fight to survive. Heck maybe that isn't so bad after all


That's called multitasking, my friend. A crucial component of survival. The serious dudes are one trick ponies...I'd probably die of boredom if I had to survive with them.

----------


## hunter63

Lawn chairs and brewskies are sounded better and better......

----------


## Sourdough

> This thread has made me realize that we all need to be more serious. We will all threadjack and joke our way into history when SHTF while all of those serious dudes fight to survive. Heck maybe that isn't so bad after all


How odd, I was going to start a new thread with exactly this same point. I feel you are spot on.

----------


## jhnnymwr75

> That's called multitasking, my friend. A crucial component of survival. The serious dudes are one trick ponies...I'd probably die of boredom if I had to survive with them.


Yeah, and if you don't have fun while your at it, then why do it?




> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-a-F-A-R-T-Day!!


Ah! I should have guessed someone would have come up with this before!.very funny, thank you!

----------


## hunter63

> Oops sorry Sarge.  I hid it.  You can drag it out though as it seems to be really needed right now, and my fingers hurt tonight anyways.  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Left your fiddle on the sign?

----------


## Rick

Type A personalities are such a bore. Too serious. How can you possibly expect to survive anything without a sense of humor? I don't care if it's the loss of a job, cancer or the end of the world. I'll go out joking thanks. I've got a couple lined up for the Big Guy when I get there.

----------


## Sarge47

> Type A personalities are such a bore. Too serious. How can you possibly expect to survive anything without a sense of humor? I don't care if it's the loss of a job, cancer or the end of the world. I'll go out joking thanks. I've got a couple lined up for the Big Guy when I get there.


.....are you calling Bilbow a bore?  "Boring Bilbow!"  How nice!  Keep that up and he'll exclude you from his "_ULTRA SERIOUS SURVIVOR GROUP!"_  Then where will you be?  Huh?  Answer me that!     :Confused1:

----------


## 1stimestar

> Left your fiddle on the sign?


Oh heck no.  I "placed" it on the sign, in order to take a picture of it.

----------


## old2531

oh the mayans were wrong on end of world day

----------


## hunter63

Well I gotta tell ya a story......
There I was waiting on midnight,(and havibg a brewski or 6) and at 11;45 CT the Dish TV goes out.....
WTF, so I called them, girl on the phone says "rain storm'.....So I asked if it wasn't the end of the world.....She says "No weather map in your zip code say rain storm....is there anything else I can do for you".

So I thanked her, and related that earlier that day we had Chinese and my fortune paper was blank out of the cookie....what was I supposed to think?

----------

